# 11-29 thru 12-1 on Perdido



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Met up with Midnight Rider and FlounderAssassin on perdido river Thursday night to do some camping and fishing,we wound up catching 6 cats and 4 reds,not what we expected but all in all it was a great trip,we had alot of fun with some great guys.Thanks again for the invite and hospitality,we really enjoyed it.:bowdown


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

We enjoyed it as well. It was nice to me you guys. I dont no what happend to the cats. They sure werent biting like the last time we went camping. Next time we will hook up with you guys on Escambia and you can turn us on to some of those flat heads......... When it warms up a little.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i know i had a great time. it was a pleasure meeting you guys and hope to do it again sometime.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Slow but not skunked and believe me Cats can and will skunk ya...Way to Go:clap


----------

